# My Starbucks Cellulite Battle Plan Experiment



## roxybc (May 6, 2006)

So I've heard that the main ingreedient in cellulite creams is caffine, and that some celebrities swear by using coffee grounds in the shower as an exfolient to battle their cellulite. 

I don't have a coffee maker at home, but I go to Starbucks a lot and have noticed that they often have free huge bags of their coffee grounds for people to take away and use in their garden compost. So next time I'm there, and they have the free bags of coffee grounds, I'm going to take one, and use it as an exfolient in the shower for a bit and see if it works!

Has anyone ever tried using coffee grounds before??


----------



## mspixieears (May 7, 2006)

Ooh what an interesting idea! Haven't tried it but do let us know how you get along!


----------



## faerie_bel (May 7, 2006)

I have actually heard of people doing this! Apparently it can give great results so keep us posted


----------



## ostentatious (May 14, 2006)

This is a really interesting experiment! Let us know


----------



## Wattage (May 15, 2006)

lol Roxy you are too cute - though I would advise against it. I used to work at Blenz in Van and the coffee grounds go moldy super fast!! Ack!!

I would just go to Superstore and pick up a pound of really cheap ground coffee and try that. That way, you are sure to get more caffeine too!! Maybe let it sit for a few mins and soak in??

Great idea! I think I will try this!! LOL


----------



## litlaur (May 15, 2006)

I agree, buy cheaper coffee


----------



## koolmnbv (May 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried this yet??? How were the results??


----------



## stacey (May 20, 2006)

I've got some coffee grounds, I'll do this this morning!


----------



## lovalotz (May 27, 2006)

haha that sounds like an amazing experiment.
I can't wait to hear about the results


----------



## farra712 (May 28, 2006)

I made soap with honey and coffee grounds (and glycerin as its base) awhile back, and it was awesome!  The coffee grounds exfoliated a little, and the honey moisturized, and it smelled good!  I didn't use it consistantly enough to see results, but it couldn't hurt!  I did see results with a brushing technique that I used that drains the lymph system to help with cellulite.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 20, 2006)

that is a really good idea roxy, I never thought of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  farra712: I did see results with a brushing technique that I used that drains the lymph system to help with cellulite.  
 
what's your brushing technique?


----------



## maxcat (Jun 26, 2006)

How did this go??? My butt is dying to know.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 26, 2006)

Updates as soon as possible, ladies! With pictures if possible! ha =)


----------



## farra712 (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelle811* 
_that is a really good idea roxy, I never thought of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






what's your brushing technique?_

 


It is complicated to explain, but not really complicated to do.  Using a brush I got from T-tapp.com (also got the instructions there) I brush upward 4-8 times on each body part starting with the palm of my left hand, then up the arm, then armpit, then chest, then move to the left side, then sole of the left foot, then up the leg (including behind the knees), then up the thigh, then up the butt/back of thighs/lovehandle area, then all of that on the right side, then up the stomach.  I used it in conjunction with the T-tapp workout that is also good for lymph system and other bodily systems that help to eliminate cellulite, but I saw the best results when doing both.


----------

